# If you pick just one, who is your favourite guitarist, and what is their best work?



## Avro Arrow (Dec 31, 2017)

I was talking to High/Deaf about this and thought "This would make a good thread!" because there is no right or wrong answer here and nobody can say otherwise but feel free to say what you love about their work. As long as it's your favourite and it inspires you, it is the correct answer no matter what it is. Anyone who disagrees with any post here is just being a douche. Please post a video (if available) and this thread should turn fifty shades of epic! It's just whoever really inspired you to become an electric axeman.

For me, it's David Gilmour and his best work is the live version of the Comfortably Numb solo from The Wall. When I first saw this years ago, it literally moved me to tears because of the emotion put into it:




If I've posted this in the wrong section, please forgive me and move it. I put it in Electric Guitar because it's only really about electric guitarists.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Just one???? Yikes.

Well, today, maybe the young guy (Matteo, I think his name is) in this recent thread. I love his technique and the fun they're having.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/damn-kids.187481/

But tomorrow it might be back to Jimmy. Or Jimi. Or Steve or Steve (Howe and Morse).Or Brian or Brian (May and Setzer). It's a big damn world out there ........ 

They're can't be only one!


----------



## Avro Arrow (Dec 31, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> Just one???? Yikes.
> 
> Well, today, maybe the young guy (Matteo, I think his name is) in this recent thread. I love his technique and the fun they're having.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! For me though, there was just one. There are so many greats but only one made me want to pick up a guitar. You're fortunate to have so many.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2018)

My inspiration was Tony Iommi
It wasn't too difficult to learn Sabbath when I was twelve.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

HArd.... Peter Green Station Man


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

For me it would be Jim Campilongo. Superb player with great songwriting . I really like all his albums.... Orange is a great one and Blues for Roy is a great listen/intro to Jim


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

Particularly from 5:15 to end.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> HArd.... Peter Green Station Man


wasn't "station man" done after Peter had left the group?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The first guitarist to really inspire me was probably David Lindley. It wasn't so much his playing as his approach. I actually discovered him through an interview with Guitar Player magazine many, many years ago and thought, "I have to listen to this guy". He never seemed to fit the stereotype, just did his own thing with cheapo guitars and an open mind.

This video doesn't showcase his skills, but it does exemplify his approach:


----------



## Avro Arrow (Dec 31, 2017)

laristotle said:


> My inspiration was Tony Iommi
> It wasn't too difficult to learn Sabbath when I was twelve.


I still love Black Sabbath and Iommi's amazing.


shoretyus said:


> HArd.... Peter Green Station Man


He really was vital to Fleetwood Mac having their own sound.


Macki said:


> For me it would be Jim Campilongo. Superb player with great songwriting . I really like all his albums.... Orange is a great one and Blues for Roy is a great listen/intro to Jim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't heard of him but I'll definitely check him out. I love blues guitar.


geetaruke said:


> Particularly from 5:15 to end.


Jimmy Page, I don't think anything more needs to be said. 


bw66 said:


> The first guitarist to really inspire me was probably David Lindley. It wasn't so much his playing as his approach. I actually discovered him through an interview with Guitar Player magazine many, many years ago and thought, "I have to listen to this guy". He never seemed to fit the stereotype, just did his own thing with cheapo guitars and an open mind.
> 
> This video doesn't showcase his skills, but it does exemplify his approach:


That unique approach makes him special. He would be one of the few pro guitarists that relies completely on his ability than his gear which is a rare thing indeed. I think that's damn cool!


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Malmsteen...........though almost a tie with Uli Roth


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Here's one most folks have never heard of. Its my favorite guitar solo of all time. It shows Al Dimeola is not just about the speed.
If you just want to listen to the solo, it starts at 2:40.
The whole album is amazing.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

hendrix 3rd stone from the sun just amazing eruptions of guitar and lyrics to boot jimi now and forever...


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Gee ! I am retired... and your choices so far appear older than my teens... 8-/


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well wasn't it its CAGE in the back right corner ?
Got his mask off ?!
lol !!!



High/Deaf said:


> Just one???? Yikes.
> 
> Well, today, maybe the young guy (Matteo, I think his name is) in this recent thread. I love his technique and the fun they're having.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 15, 2017)

Gary Moore
Not bad for a lefty playing right.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

For me it might just be Vince Gill. His crown jewel might be Oklahoma Borderline.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

David Gilmour - Marooned


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

cboutilier said:


> For me it might just be Vince Gill. His crown jewel might be Oklahoma Borderline.


Stuff like that is why I never play Telecasters.
Its definitely a true art form.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

One guy that I love because he can play interesting things that also have amazing tone is Colin Cripps. I'm sure there's lots of great stuff by him that I still haven't even heard yet, but I loved listening to Aurora by Crash Vegas wishing I could come up with cool stuff like that.

There are better examples that I can't find online, but one song he plays on that sticks out to me is Jet Trash by Junkhouse. I love the tone and all the filler riffs.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

I'd have to go with Michael Romeo from Symphony X on this one. Perhaps not his best solo work, but the song "Paradise Lost" has fantastic vocals from Russell Allen, song structure and of course tremendous playing from Mr. Romeo. 

Solo starts are 4:10


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2018)

Reminds me of early Dream Theater


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

So many great players, but Neil has always been at the top of the list for me. 

Acoustic Neil






Electric Neil


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

K. Thread can end here...


----------



## Bluesburglar (Jan 22, 2014)

Gosh, I've had so many favorites over the years, Jimi, SRV, Harvey Mandel, Tony McPhee, Robert Cray, Otis Rush. For now I'm going to say Snowy White of Thin Lizzy and Pink Floyd fame, here he is playing with the White Flames: Midnight Blues.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Chris Hannah from Propagandhi. His style has always fascinated me, and his musical phrasing is very different from more traditional punk/metal crossover groups. He uses lots of arpegiated chords and picking acrobatics. Also they’re a Canadian group, so that’s bonus points.

I think his most creative work was on the album “Potemkin City”, but his best solo is definitely on the song “Purina Hall of Fame” from the album Today’s Empires, Tomorrow’s Ashes.

Edited to add the video; this is the exact solo I was talking about, please excuse the poor quality!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

It's been Scott Henderson - Tribal Tech for a long time but I think I'm enjoying David Gilmour more lately. I guess I'm getting old


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Johnny Winter.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

So hard to pick one. Different stages of my life I’ve had different #1’s. 

Today. Mark Knopfler comes up often. His best? 1985 and back. Including Brothers In Arms and back.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Knopfler's my favourite. Dire Straits, solo or on a soundtrack for a movie like The Princess Bride, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Red Green before he hit the big time ?



adcandour said:


> View attachment 158393


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We've had some similar threads and I still have to go with Brian May as my favourite guitarist. He is still a great guitarist at his age and seems to be still just a guy who loves music and his guitar. Steve Vai, my favourite technical player also says Brian May is the best guitarist.

My favourite that inspired me and is still living, although no longer at his best is Roy Clark.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Malcolm Young. 

The world’s best rhythm guitarist *ever. *


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Macki said:


> For me it would be Jim Campilongo. Superb player with great songwriting . I really like all his albums.... Orange is a great one and Blues for Roy is a great listen/intro to Jim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superb player and his picture frame resides in my music room.

@Avro Arrow I would say Campilongo is more country than blues mixed in with rock and a bit of punk.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

crap, naming one is really hard. i could easily name a dozen off the top of my head. i want to say hendrix, but i want to say iommi. there are so many others who i love their work just as much, but in terms of influence on me, i would put these 2 above the others. if i am going to use that as my main criteria, then iommi gets the nod, for me as a guitar player. no one will ever say they hear hendrix in my playing, even when i play hendrix. but tony's influence colors every sound i make, intentional or not. this is a good example of what i like most about iommi. the heaviness, the chug, contrasted with tiny bits of melody. a few change-ups to keep in interesting. there is a constant tug-of-war going on, until the solo begins with a call and response that spirals into a tirade, the whole song ending abruptly as if slamming the door on it's way out. that said, it's from one of sabbath's less popular early albums, but a fav of mine










jimmy c g said:


> hendrix 3rd stone from the sun just amazing eruptions of guitar and lyrics to boot jimi now and forever...


man... you know, that's a pretty awesome choice right there. for me, 3rd stone encapsulates everything he did that i loved, all in one song. hell yeah, a real good choice.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Gary Moore, here channeling Peter Green. 






And the song that started me down the Moore rabbit hole.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

troyhead said:


> One guy that I love because he can play interesting things that also have amazing tone is Colin Cripps. I'm sure there's lots of great stuff by him that I still haven't even heard yet, but I loved listening to Aurora by Crash Vegas wishing I could come up with cool stuff like that.
> 
> There are better examples that I can't find online, but one song he plays on that sticks out to me is Jet Trash by Junkhouse. I love the tone and all the filler riffs.


Ive seen him live with Blue Rodeo a few times now. Killer tones.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Great topic! So tough but a Tull two fer...Martin Barre electric and Ian Anderson acoustic. One of my first musical revelations as a kid in a buddy's basement listening to his older brother's LPs. The needle dropped on the nasty opening riff from Aqualung, then later the solo. "How do ya play that? " I wondered. I have heard that solo so many times I can practically sing it (which is just a touch less inspiring than my attempts to play it, but it's still so much fun.) As I've matured, (age is for cheese) I love Anderson's acoustic pieces cause I can play the chords and work on the more challenging finger style bits. Makes me feel like I'm getting somewhere.

[video]


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

For me, without question it is Dickey Betts.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Alex Lifeson was another big early influence. I was really digging Rush's prog phase and their first live album.


Lately, I've been taking comfort in Nick's playing. When I really ham a solo bad, I just think about Nick and how I could have done it better/worse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> I just think about Nick and how I could have done it better/worse.


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

Ronbeast said:


> Chris Hannah from Propagandhi. His style has always fascinated me, and his musical phrasing is very different from more traditional punk/metal crossover groups. He uses lots of arpegiated chords and picking acrobatics. Also they’re a Canadian group, so that’s bonus points.
> 
> I think his most creative work was on the album “Potemkin City”, but his best solo is definitely on the song “Purina Hall of Fame” from the album Today’s Empires, Tomorrow’s Ashes.


I'm so glad you mentioned Chris Hannah!!! This guy is amazing. I've seen Propagandhi live a few times and I'm always amazed to see him play those riffs/solos and while singing at the same time. 

I struggled a bit figuring out the guitar part in the song "Status Update" and I was very happy to find the guitar book for the album "Failed States"... It's available here if you're interested:
Catalogue | Sheet Happens Publishing

And yes, the bridge building up to the solo in “Purina Hall of Fame” gives me the same chills it did when the album came out in 2001...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I miss him more then words can express! 

I still get a little emotional over the loss of Malcolm. Angus lost not one but two brothers within a very short time.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

adcandour said:


> View attachment 158393


Get real. Raffi kicks Penner's butt.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

jb welder said:


> Get real. Raffi kicks Penner's butt.


Well, here's a "Hip" forum thread that says otherwise:

Raffi or Fred Penner

So....if _you _would kindly start getting real, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

@Avro Arrow 

Hey man, what's up with the tags for this thread? I get the "community spirit", "art", and "beauty", but what's up with "favourite", "guitarist", 'solo' and 'video'?


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Lull said:


> I'm so glad you mentioned Chris Hannah!!! This guy is amazing. I've seen Propagandhi live a few times and I'm always amazed to see him play those riffs/solos and while singing at the same time.
> 
> I struggled a bit figuring out the guitar part in the song "Status Update" and I was very happy to find the guitar book for the album "Failed States"... It's available here if you're interested:
> Catalogue | Sheet Happens Publishing
> ...


Always nice to meet another fan. Sadly, I’ve never seen the band live... the one time they played a show in my home province, I happened to be living 7000km away on the other side of the country working in Fort St.John. But the next time they come close, I’m gonna surprise my GF with a trip to see them live. Chris said, “If Jordy blows a hammy, we’re done” and I’m not waiting for that to happen.

The tab books are great! I’ve got Failed States and How to clean everything. I’m really hoping they release the rest of the albums too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

colchar said:


> For me, without question it is Dickey Betts.


absolute king-ruler-supreme of using the major scale. easily as important as any player anyone could mention. for anyone who doubts, try this:
go to you tube and type in "guitar lesson". scroll through the results. about 60% or more will be lessons on how to make use of the major scale to add flavor. well, the world has dickey betts to thank for that, because if he didn't show us all first, we probably wouldn't know how how important how important it is. we had no idea just how far you could take it, until him.



Lola said:


> nite prowler[/MEDIA]


malcom was the man, no question. but nite prowler is ac/dc's coolest song imo.


----------



## Avro Arrow (Dec 31, 2017)

adcandour said:


> @Avro Arrow
> 
> Hey man, what's up with the tags for this thread? I get the "community spirit", "art", and "beauty", but what's up with "favourite", "guitarist", 'solo' and 'video'?


Well the question is who is your favourite guitarist and what was his/her best work? In my first post, I said to post a video if you can find one and usually a guitarist's best work is a solo. It's not always that way, but it usually is because that's when you really get to hear them showing off their talent like Gilmour with Comfortably Numb, EVH with Eruption, Knopfler with The Sultans of Swing, etc. And of course, they're all guitarists. I don't generally know what tags belong where so I just put whatever came to mind to make sure I didn't miss any.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

This is really tough for me. Much like many others here I suppose. I break "favorite guitarist" down to genres typically, then to their particular style. But my first and still greatest one would have to be Randy Rhoads. Had a chance to see him in Edmonton for the Blizzrd of Oz tour, 3 or so months before his fatal crash. I was only 11 or 12 at the time so my Mom wouldn't let me. An unforgivable act to this day.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Get real. Raffi kicks Penner's butt.


Guess who eats those clowns for breakfast? BRAM flakes. How many monkeys jumpin’ on the bed now beyotches? Didn’t think so. Mic drop.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Avro Arrow said:


> Well the question is who is your favourite guitarist and what was his/her best work? In my first post, I said to post a video if you can find one and usually a guitarist's best work is a solo. It's not always that way, but it usually is because that's when you really get to hear them showing off their talent like Gilmour with Comfortably Numb, EVH with Eruption, Knopfler with The Sultans of Swing, etc. And of course, they're all guitarists. I don't generally know what tags belong where so I just put whatever came to mind to make sure I didn't miss any.


I was messing. Those are the ones I understand...


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

Greg Koch ....absolute monster who can do it all. Not an ounce of arrogance .


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

RE: Post #52. They were on their way to or from Edmonton at just around this time. This is the guy that pretty much set the stage for the rest of my guitar life, and still does now that I've thought about it.






*#*(*#*(*#*(


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Alex said:


> Superb player and his picture frame resides in my music room.
> 
> @Avro Arrow I would say Campilongo is more country than blues mixed in with rock and a bit of punk.


Sweet.... I am jealous!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Goodbye to Romance is perfection. 


Dorian2 said:


> This is really tough for me. Much like many others here I suppose. I break "favorite guitarist" down to genres typically, then to their particular style. But my first and still greatest one would have to be Randy Rhoads. Had a chance to see him in Edmonton for the Blizzrd of Oz tour, 3 or so months before his fatal crash. I was only 11 or 12 at the time so my Mom wouldn't let me. An unforgivable act to this day.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Also perfection. Fantastic groove, Bloomfield's tone is stinging yet never harsh & he doesn't overplay. This one hits me in the gut every time.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Hard to pick just one but a long time favorite is Alvin Lee.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

MS41R8 said:


> Greg Koch ....absolute monster who can do it all. Not an ounce of arrogance .


I wouldn't have thought of him but it's impossible to argue.

If I'm honest Elliot Easton on Candy-O was/is a touchstone of tasteful playing in a non-guitarcentric setting. Not the hippest choice but caught my attention as a kid and hasn't lost it since.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

For me it would probably be Neil Young. Before him I listened to "guitar gods" like Page and Hendrix and thought, "I can never do that. That's otherworldly magic or something". But then I started listening to electric Neil and thought, "I could do that". Raw emotion.

Also, Neil is a pretty basic electric player relying more on emotion than technique but he's a subtly tricky acoustic player. Take any acoustic Neil song you think you know. You're probably not playing it the same way he does.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

David Gilmour for me too. This version of “Fat Old Sun” in particular. At the 3:30 point he disappears into the background, swaps out the J-50 for a Telecaster and absolutely let’s it rip for the next 3-minutes. I’ve watched this video dozens of times over the years and it makes me want throw all my guitars in a wood chipper, but in a good way So much respect for David Gilmour.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

MS41R8 said:


> Greg Koch ....absolute monster who can do it all. Not an ounce of arrogance .


Pound for pound, arguably the "best" guitarist out there these days. Another master of his instrument is Doug Rappoport - in the hard and heavy rock scene, one of my favorite players.


----------



## oheare (Jun 18, 2012)

My fave varies daily, just about. The guy I keep coming back to, though, is Richard Thompson:





, 

or perhaps at this point in this tune: 






(go watch the whole tune, too).


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

Dead heat between Rory Gallagher and Tony McPhee. I love most everything they've done.


----------



## Avro Arrow (Dec 31, 2017)

Honestly, I'm kinda surprised that so far, noone mentioned Tina S from YouTube. That girl is just ridiculously gifted with the guitar. At just sixteen she shredded like this:





As Ned Woodman says.... "SAVAGE!"


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Billy Gibbons
Tres Hombres


----------



## Fuzzy dagger (Jun 3, 2016)

Hendrix, Duane allman, bb King. Hendrix for his sense of composition. The chords he used for his melodies still amaze me and really help to free up my own writing. Duane for his slide playing and improvisation. He was also a faithful student to the masters like... BB King. Kings "Live at Cook County Jail" is one of my desert island records. That guy did more with 7 notes than anyone else.


----------



## grooveyard (Dec 3, 2012)

Ry Cooder - "The Slide Zone" ....heard this may years ago when I was young and impressionable - but - we all realize it's impossible to pick just one, right?
Cheers,
Jim


----------



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## axefiend (Jan 3, 2018)

There are so many guitar players over the years who inspired me in one way or another, but my big 3 are Iommi/Bolin/Vai.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Jerry Cantrell from Alice in Chains.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Avro Arrow said:


> I was talking to High/Deaf about this and thought "This would make a good thread!" because there is no right or wrong answer.


Dead or alive?? Can I have 2 if one is dead?



Sent from my other brain.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Eddie Van Halen by far is my favorite guitarist. His early years was ground breaking, nobody could play or sound like he did. EVH is the reason I play guitar today. I remember going to a buddies house way back in 1978 as a 13 year old to listen to his new Van Halen album. I never heard of them before and I was completely blown away by what I heard. I was a diehard KISS fan but Van Halen that day became my all time favorite band. EVH's best work I believe is Van Halen's early stuff.


----------



## Eyeban Ezz (Jan 19, 2018)

Choosing one is too hard. For me it is a toss-up between *Rocky George* or *Glenn Tipton* when they were both in their prime. *Brian May* is also in my top 5. Queen are amazing on almost any album of any decade.

I am a big fan of _Lights Camera Revolution_ by Suicidal Tendencies. The intense and complicated metal riffing by *Mike Clark* with absolutely killer leads by Rocky George is amazing. The preceding 2 albums were also A+ for the same reasons. I enjoy all of ST's albums from their debut right up to about 1990. They evolved in the mid 1980s and went from being a punk band to becoming an A+ thrash metal band and eventually the guitar work became more heavy and much more complex and very hard to replicate. Based on composition, production, and general execution overall I would say that the _Lights Camera.._ album is their masterpiece.

I became a fan of Judas Priest thanks to the _Painkiller_ album. It even took a decade to grow on me but by then I went backwards and checked out some of JP's earlier stuff from the 70s and 80s. Sometimes it is hit/miss but when they were good they really punched you in the nutbag. The guitar work is sometimes godlike and sounds spontaneous, bluesy, and absolutely screaming. Even some of the more melodic songs have unearthly wailing guitar. Some of my favorite leads ever are from Judas Priest. I also think highly of *KK Downing* and his playing style. Glenn and KK totally attacked their guitars and to me they are subgenius. Check them out at _US Festival 1983_ and _Irvine Meadows July 1991_ and be blown away by the stringmanship. These guys were pros since day one, there is nothing phony going on with these two. I regret not being a fan earlier when it mattered. I wish I could have seen them live before they split for a bit in the 90s but unfortunately I never gave a damn until 10 years later but I apologize a million times to the metal gods.


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

Always liked Buzzy Feiten solo w Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

How do you post youtube?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Robin MacNeil said:


> How do you post youtube?


1) go to the youtube video of your choice
2) just below the right side of the video, you will see the word "share". click on that. it will bring up a dialog box with the url in the center of it. at the bottom right of that box is the word "copy". click on that to copy the url to your clipboard. go back the tab with your post in it. 
3)locate the symbol of the little film strips above the post box. it will be the 6th icon from the far right. click on that. a dialog box will pop up. paste the url into that box. click "embed"
4)finish your post and click "reply". you're all done.


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## James (Jul 3, 2007)

Amos Garrett's improvised solo on 'Midnight At The Oasis" is one for all time - I read that it was a favorite of Chet Atkins' as well


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Think I would have to have a gun to my head to even get it down to to a top five


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Musically: Brian May
Technically: Steve Vai


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

TubeStack said:


> Billy Gibbons
> Tres Hombres


Billy Gibbons just does it for me. I was hooked as soon as I saw the vid for Gimme All Your Lovin'. Girls, guitars and cars. As a 14 year old he had me. 

He's a uniquely difficult man to talk to tho. 

I'd have to pick Sharp Dressed Man as my favourite (as cliched as that is) tho really love most of his old stuff.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I do currently like Jake Cinninger of Umphrey's McGee


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

My fave guitarist is Pat Martino. Second Pat Metheny... and list goes on....


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Jeff Beck- Blow By Blow.

He has done so much more but this will always be my fav.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Alex Lifeson, 2112 or Hemispheres


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

All heil to the great chicken boy!!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Robin MacNeil said:


> Thanks!


no sweat. besides, it gave me an excuse to post one of my fav guitar players, filippa nassil. 
i wouldn't say she's my favorite, and that's not her best. but she's in the upper tier for me, because of her style and energy.filippa IS thundermother. the others are basically hired hands.


----------

